
Gravitational Teleport 2.0.0 Released - nikolay
https://github.com/gravitational/teleport/releases/tag/v2.0.0
======
twakefield
I work at Gravitational. Sorry this isn't more informative. We are still
working on a blog post and release notes with more information. We wanted to
get the release out asap because some customers are waiting on it.

------
amingilani
This links to a 404 on Github for me

------
mbel
For everybody who has no idea what a "gravitational teleport" is: it's an SSH
server
([http://gravitational.com/teleport/](http://gravitational.com/teleport/)).
Probably it could be included in title? (yeah, I know HN guidelines prefer
verbatim titles)

~~~
zeristor
What does gravitational teleport even mean?

One would think that effect of gravitation could be forced to occur at a
different place in the universe, nifty perhaps but not on the top of things I
need.

It seems naming has turned into a poetic amalgam of words to excite. Stripped
of meaning it is technobabble in its purest form.

~~~
iand675
It appears that organisation is named Gravitational, and the project name is
Teleport.

I don't think there's much basis for this critique aside from the poor title
choice.

~~~
mtreis86
Engineers like names to be unambiguous as possible. Teleport tells us
absolutely nothing about the software.

~~~
arjie
> Engineers like names to be unambiguous as possible

Such a wealth of evidence that this is complete bullshit.

Emacs, Gnome, Amarok, Chrome, Firefox, Git, Mercurial, Hibernate, Spring,
Play, Om, Racer.

~~~
Sunset
I'm still salty about Chrome, "chrome" is a technical term in browser
development. It literally means the widgety parts of the GUI that sits on the
top, the part that's not the webpage being rendered.

~~~
Chris2048
Some places do this on purpose in order to get into existing word-real-estate,
and maybe even give the impression that their product is responsible for it.

------
oneplane
I wonder who uses this. If you have a fleet, cluster, group or 'multiple'
boxes you need to SSH to, doesn't Kerberos make more sense? Or at least
something like SSSD's public key proxy? And if you're doing it for
configuration management, doesn't _actual_ configuration management make more
sense?

~~~
jdc0589
this is more than just authentication/authorization. It also servers as a
transparent bastion server tier, and allows you to do full historical auditing
of interactive sessions, on a highly available setup (if you set it up that
way).

You can rig a lot of this functionality up yourself, but there aren't a lot
(or any) open source solutions out there that come as relatively complete
turn-key packages.

------
tokenizerrr
That's not a very informative link. Was hoping to see a changelog or
something.

------
falcolas
What advantages does Teleport offer over, say, a PAM module? We currently do
this, and it works a treat for managing user SSH access.

The one thing I do potentially find useful is the session replay. It could
help quite a bit with auditing.

~~~
jdc0589
its mainly auditing. There are a bunch of sectors where you are either
required to have audit logs of interactive sessions, or you really want to
have it anyway.

It's also just a really convenient bastion server setup.

------
mdekkers
Looks interesting. Has anybody here used this?

~~~
tokenizerrr
I tried, but at the time all users had access to all servers in cluster. Which
does not work within my organisation. Shame, because it looks really nice.

~~~
mdekkers
that is a serious dealbreaker

------
jdc0589
is there a changelog anywhere? I'd REALLY like to see it, I've been keeping an
eye on Teleport for a while now.

